# Top sữa rửa mặt The body shop đang được quan tâm nhất 2018



## Vũ Thu Hằng (13/6/18)

*Làn da đẹp là làn da trắng, sạch mụn, không nhờn, không dính, không bí tắc chân lông,... Hè tới rồi hãy cùng chúng tôi đánh giá ngay những loại sữa rửa mặt the body shop đang được quan tâm nhất 2018 nhé!*

*1. Sữa rửa mặt the body shop trà xanh Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash*
Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial là loại sữa rửa mặt dành cho da dầu mụn có tác dụng cực hiệu quả khiến 9/10 người sử dụng đều cho phản hồi tốt và chắc chắn sẽ mua lại trong những lần kế tiếp.

_

_
_Sữa rửa mặt the body shop trà xanh Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash_
​Đặc điểm nổi trội trong thành phần của sữa rửa mặt the body shop trà xanh Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash là tinh dầu Community Trade oganic tea tree được nhập khẩu từ Kenya kết hợp với tinh dầu Tamanu được nhập khẩu từ Madagascar và Lemon tea tree được nhập khẩu từ Kenya tạo nên loại sữa rửa mặt có tác dụng chống khuẩn, loại bỏ bụi bẩn, bã nhờn làm sạch da và giữ ẩm cho da.

Với giá trung bình khoảng 280.000 VNĐ cho 1 chai to 250ml, các bạn da dầu mụn chẳng cần phải lo ngại thêm về da mặt của mình nữa nhé!

*2. Sữa rửa mặt the body shop vitamin e Gentle Facial Wash*
Vitamin E là 1 trong những thành phần dưỡng chất mang lại sự khỏe mạnh tự nhiên, chống oxy hóa và giúp bảo vệ da khỏi các tác hại của môi trường. Vitamin E Gentle Facial Wash là một trong những loại sữa rửa mặt dành cho da thường và da khô bán chạy nhất tại The body shop hiện nay.

_

_
_sữa rửa mặt the body shop vitamin E gentle facial wash_
​Với thành phần chứa bơ hạt mỡ Ghana, Vitamin E, dầu đậu nành hữu cơ, tinh dầu mầm lúa mì,… sữa rửa mặt the body shop vitamin E gentle facial wash giúp làm sạch và cấp ẩm, giữ ẩm, dưỡng ẩm sâu cho da đồng thời chống lão hóa giúp làn da sáng khỏe tự nhiên.

Với giá trung bình khoảng 299.000 VNĐ / chai 125ml các bạn da thường và da khô không cần lo kích ứng vì đã có sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt chất lượng dành riêng cho các bạn rồi.

*3. Sữa rửa mặt the body shop vitamin c Facial Cleansing Polish*

*

*
_Sữa rửa mặt the body shop vitamin c Facial Cleansing Polish_
​Nếu bạn vừa muốn làm sạch, sáng, trắng da lại muốn tẩy tế bào chết và xóa mờ các vết thâm mụn cho da hiệu quả nữa thì sữa rửa mặt the body shop vitamin c Facial Cleansing Polish sẽ là lựa chọn khó mà bỏ qua được dành cho bạn. Điều này cũng đã được chứng tỏ với kết quả 8/10 người sử dụng đều cho phản hồi tốt.

Với thành phần chủ yếu là vitamin C và giá thành trung bình khoảng 499.000 VNĐ / chai 125ml sản phẩm dành cho mọi loại da ngay cả làn da nhạy cảm nhất.

*4. Sữa rửa mặt tea tree clearing foaming cleanser*
Tea tree skin clearing foaming cleanser là loại sữa rửa mặt tạo bọt cho da dầu mụn được chiết xuất từ tinh dầu tràm trà nhập khẩu từ Kenya giúp làm trôi mọi bụi bẩn và lớp trang điểm thừa trên da. Rửa sạch không làm khô da, sản phẩm không gây kích ứng, không làm cay mắt.

_

_
_Sữa rửa mặt tea tree clearing foaming cleanser_
​Hiện giá sữa rửa mặt tea tree skin clearing foaming cleanser hiện nay dao động trung bình khoảng 329.000 VNĐ / chai 150ml.

*5. Sữa rửa mặt the body shop tea tree cool & creamy wash*
Trong năm 2017, tuýp kem rửa mặt tea tree cool & creamy wash này đã thu hút và làm siêu lòng không biết bao nhiêu cô gái để rồi làm họ phải tiếc ngẩn ngơ khi loại sữa rửa mặt này đã dừng sản xuất. Tuy nhiên với những ai chưa biết phiên bản mới nhất của sữa rửa mặt the body shop tea tree cool & creamy wash đã được cải tiến lên sản phẩm cao cấp hơn 3 in 1 là sản phẩm Tea tree 3-in-1 wash scrub mask thì hãy tìm và mua ngay đi nhé!

_

_
_Tea tree 3-in-1 wash scrub mask_​
Với công thức cải tiến mới 3 in 1 nhằm mục đích đơn giản hóa cho bước làm sạch da mỗi ngày cùng thành phần chính là tinh dầu tràm trà tự nhiên sữa rửa mặt dạng kem Tea tree 3-in-1 wash scrub mask giúp thanh lọc làn da, loại bỏ bụi bẩn đồng thời tẩy sạch da chết cho làn da căng, bóng, mịn mà không khô da. Sản phẩm dành cho mọi loại da kể cả da dầu mụn và đặc biệt rất phù hợp cho dịp hè.

Nếu như giá giá sữa rửa mặt the body shop tea tree cool & creamy wash trong năm 2017 được bán ra với mức giá trung bình khoảng 300.000 VNĐ/tuýp 150ml thì tuýp kem Tea tree 3-in-1 wash scrub mask mới này có giá trung bình khoảng 499.000 VNĐ /tuýp 125ml nhé!

Trên đây là bảng xếp hạng Top 5 sữa rửa mặt the body shop được quan tâm nhất năm 2018. Nếu bạn nhận thấy việc làm sạch da là việc không thể thiếu mỗi ngày và bạn yêu thích thương hiệu mỹ phẩm The body shop thì bạn có thể tham khảo 1 trong 5 loại sữa rửa mặt trên phù hợp với loại da của mình và sử dụng nhé!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

